# Kleine Frage

## Syber

hi

Also ich möchte mir Gentoo installen.

Wie ist die beste und einfachste möglichkeit ?

ich sauge gerade

Gentoo Linux - Gentoo x86 Universal Installer.

Ist da eine Gui install bei?

thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Wie ist die beste und einfachste möglichkeit ?

 

die anleitung von gentoo.org ist unschlagbar.

gibts auch auf deutsch unter gentoo.de (natürlich ebenfalls unschlagbar  :Wink: )

->http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=1

 *Quote:*   

> Ist da eine Gui install bei? 

 

nein, gibts imho auch nicht in nächster zeit, auch wenn viele einzelne

projekte in dieser richtung angkündigt haben (aus denen dann doch nie was wird).

----------

## Syber

ok Danke 

hoffe ich komme damit Klar  :Very Happy: 

ist es schwer und dauert es lange es über Stage 3  zu installen ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

und wo finde ich das Doc als zip oder so zum Download ?

----------

## nodh

"lange" ist relativ, du musst bei Stage3 nur den Kernel kompilieren, also nicht so lange :>

Du kannst es doch einfach so ausdrucken bzw. speichern  :Wink: 

----------

## Syber

ok Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

wenn gentoo einmal läuft kann ich das doch auch wie Fedora benutzen oder ?

also ich kann zwar mehr bearbeiten .. aber eigendlich bleibt es in etwa gleich oder?

----------

## jhgz1

man sollte sich das ding wirklich ausdrucken, man braucht es x-mal bei der installation, besonders bei der ersten und zwischen den terminals hin- und herzuschalten macht auch nicht soooo spass.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Syber wrote:*   

> wenn gentoo einmal läuft kann ich das doch auch wie Fedora benutzen oder ?
> 
> also ich kann zwar mehr bearbeiten .. aber eigendlich bleibt es in etwa gleich oder?

 

hallo,

jo. Linux = Linux. Fedora (kenn ich nicht) hat zwar das geniale Portage (==Paketsystem von Gentoo) nicht, aber sonst bleibt mehr oder weniger alles gleich. ausser vielleicht die Position einiger files (zB init-scripte...)

hth,

ciao

----------

## ossi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jo. Linux = Linux. Fedora (kenn ich nicht) hat zwar das geniale Portage (==Paketsystem von Gentoo) nicht, aber sonst bleibt mehr oder weniger alles gleich. ausser vielleicht die Position einiger files (zB init-scripte...)
> 
> ciao

 

na ja, immerhin hast du ja erkannt das portage genial ist.

obwohl, ist schon traurig das das deiner meinung alles ist was gentoo von anderen unterscheidet   :Confused: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

he! so war das natürlich nicht gemeint.

es gibt mehrere Sachen -> aber ich wollte ihm halt andeuten, dass Linux mehr oder weniger Linux ist -> egal welche Distro  :Smile: 

und Portage ist da halt ein Musterbeispiel....

----------

## ossi

tja, wo linux draufsteht ist auch linux drin !  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

tja, das wusste er/sie/es scheinbar nicht...  :Smile: 

Gentoo/Linux

----------

## Syber

ok gut  :Smile: 

öm noch eine Frage muss ich mit dem Internet verbunden sein wenn ich das Installe ? sonst würd ich das an meinem Labtop machen und kann nebenbei noch lesen  :Very Happy: 

Weil drucken is ein bisschen teuer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

universal installer = stage 3 oder?

da kann man das auch ohne i-net machen bzw. sachen später laden. du könntest dir ja das handbuch runterladen, am PC anschauen und dann doch mim laptop online gehen(?)

hth,

ciao

----------

## Deever

Äh, Gentoo (einrichten) ohne Internet macht nicht wirklich Freude, nein!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Syber

hm also sollte er schon am I-net sein hmm

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

bezügl. online sein:

SOLLEN: JA -> ist eine gute idee und erleichtert VIELES

MÜSSEN: NEIN - sofern man alle benötigten distfiles hat

hth,

ciao

----------

## ralph

Die Doku ist afaik auch auf der CD, insofern kannst du sie sowieso nebenher lesen. Ausserdem sind ja auch konsolenbrowser dabei.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass du von einer Knoppix aus installierst, da hast du dann eine graphische Oberfläche, kannst bequem die Doku anschauen und ein bischen surfen und nebenbeit installieren.

----------

## boris64

a propos doku, wenn du internet bei der installation eingerichtet hast

(z.b. via rp-pppoe), dann brauchst du die doku nicht wirklich ausdrucken,

weil du hast lynx/links2 auf der universal livecd installiert , den wohl besten 

textbrowser der welt. die doku findet man dann in digitaler form (wie ralph meinte)

entweder auf der cd oder/und im internet auf gentoo.org/gentoo.de (s.o.)

----------

## krst

 *Syber wrote:*   

> ok Danke für die Hilfe 
> 
> wenn gentoo einmal läuft kann ich das doch auch wie Fedora benutzen oder ?
> 
> also ich kann zwar mehr bearbeiten .. aber eigendlich bleibt es in etwa gleich oder?

 

Naja, Fedora braut da schon etwas sein eigenes Süppchen. Ein default GNOME sieht und verhält sich etwas anders, als eines, das durch den Red-Hat-Fleischwolf gedreht worden ist. 

Dazu kommt, das du die ganzen GUI-Konfigurations-Tools nicht haben wirst.

----------

## schmutzfinger

wenn du fedora draufhast dann kannst du auch einfach von fedora aus dein gentoo system aufbauen. Vorteil du hast die ganze zeit X, im prinzip hast du während der install deinen rechner komplett zur verfügung, auch wenn er duchs emergen immer am limit läuft. aber für ein wenig mozila, icq, xmms nebenbei wird es dann grad noch reichen. ich habe damals mein gentoo aus nem suse raus installiert und hatte dadurch fersehn, borwser, musik, mplayer .. was mir die wartezeit verkürzt hat. 

wenn du das machen willst, dann kannst du dire doku auch verwenden anstatt von live CD bootest du eben dein fedora. 

und wenn du fragen hast, kannst du live ausm fedora hier in s forum posten, oder im irc fragen.

----------

## Syber

coole idee :=) nur Fedora ist ein wenig kaputt *GG* ich verusch das mal.

Aber wie kann ich die Instalation von da aus starten?

----------

## _hephaistos_

gleich wie auf der livecd

chroot /path/to/your/mounted/gentoo-partition /bin/<yourshell>

ciao

----------

## Syber

hm also ich habe nun die live cd  :Very Happy:  ich teste es mal damit

----------

